# the blaster.worm....and this saturday



## Dlatu1983 (Aug 13, 2003)

I was just reading articles in the Washington Post and various other papers, and they said that this was a VERY sloppily written worm...rather than writing the source code by hand, they simply copied and pasted code from an existing worm. The worm only scans a certain number of ports, and rather than being able to tell what OS the victim has (most good worms can do this) it randomly launches the worm for Win XP or Win 2k, meaning that it only has a 50% chance of infecting the computer. They're expecting that someone refines the worm, in which case, it's effect would be FAR greater than what we have now. I feel bad for the people this is affecting, but on the 16th, the DoS attacks on MS will hopefully open a few eyes. And if someone refines it.....wow.


----------



## Xeiliex (Aug 13, 2003)

I agree


----------



## Arden (Aug 13, 2003)

I was reading articles online and in other sources, and they said that Windows was a VERY sloppily written OS... rather than designing the interface by hand, they simply copied and pasted elements from an existing OS, the Mac OS.


----------



## Dlatu1983 (Aug 13, 2003)

Haha....Windows 95= Mac 88.
Has anyone seen the Windows 95 video, when Bill is introducing it? He has a HUGE circus tent on the M$ campus, a live band (I think it may have been Beck) playing, thousands of fans, press, and computer experts/journalists in attendence, and as he's introducing Windows 95, the greatest OS ever invented, it crashes? HILARIOUS!


----------



## j79 (Aug 13, 2003)

another forum i visit is filled with PC users running windows.

majority of times i mention i'm running a mac, they scoff, followed with remarks like "Hah! MAC's sux!"

currently, i'm only replying to topics referring to the worm. most users have no clue how to remove the worm.

its so much fun giving them instructions, and then ending it with:
"next time your mom or dad want to buy you a computer, buy a mac!" or "OS X rules, baby!"

^_^
it's so much fun. all the mac bashers haven't said a word. =)


----------



## Arden (Aug 13, 2003)

LOL!  Do they ever give you reasons why Mac "sux" or is it just empty spit?

Dlatu: Are you referring to this?  'Cuz that's Windows 98 they're showing off.


----------



## dlloyd (Aug 13, 2003)

I remember that, arden. When I found it, I downloaded and kept it on my Mac for about a year, watched it everyday. That just cracked me up!


----------



## cfleck (Aug 13, 2003)

a side note...

is there a site where they categorize viruses and worms by the os they infect?  i'm just wanting to take a look see.


----------



## Arden (Aug 13, 2003)

Try Symantec or McAfee.  They both make virus software; they may have something.

Remember, there are/have been something like *50,000* Windows virii, and only about 300 Mac virii.  If you're worried about getting infected, don't.


----------



## cfleck (Aug 14, 2003)

i'm not worried about getting infected myself.  my (primary) work machine and my home one are both macs.  however, i am resposible for a lot of pc-freaks here at work and we were having a discussion on the # of virii on various os's.  so now i'm just curious.


----------



## Trip (Aug 14, 2003)

If you ask me I'm happy for the guy who made the worm. I know, i know...it's bad. You're costing a lot of people time and money. But in all truths I couldn't have said it any better than the worm its self:

"Billy Gates, stop making crummy software that can do this."


----------



## Arden (Aug 17, 2003)

Trip: agreed.

Cf25: I didn't mean look on their sites for their software, I meant look for listings of virii.  Since they make and maintain antivirus software, I'd expect both of them to have lists of virii that have been released.

I wonder how many people have programmed a malicious virus, only to have it backfire and 0ç|< up their own computers?  That would certainly discourage me.


----------



## cfleck (Aug 17, 2003)

i checked em out.  they list the virues but i can't find them by os.

its time for me to spread the knowledge, or at least spread what the big books say.  please dont be insulted.  every computer person i know spells the plural of virus as virii.  acording to sherlock's dictionary it is actually viruses.  spread the news!


----------



## tree (Aug 26, 2003)

A friend of me was all the time speaking about this. It made me a little scary. I don't think that it is the end of the internet. 

_Link removed because it was *extremely* off-topic - Ricky_


----------



## Arden (Aug 26, 2003)

Ah, the dreaded tree virus.  It spreads its Musicman plague all over the board to any gullible enough to click.


----------



## Ricky (Aug 26, 2003)

Here comes the disinfectant.


----------



## Arden (Aug 26, 2003)

Hehe, thanks.

Here is a (relatively) small list of some Mac & PC viruses: http://ciac.llnl.gov/ciac/CIACVirusDatabase.html


----------

